# Surrey/Hants-How much to hire a horse and go hunting for a day?



## Firewell (29 November 2010)

As title. I live in Surrey/Hants border. Does anyone know how much it would be to hire a horse and go hunting with one of the local hunts for a day? Also how would I go about it?

I hunted when about 12 years ago on my old horse who was horrid to hunt. I'd like to give it another go on a proper and well mannered hunter this time!

Thanks


----------



## Rowreach (29 November 2010)

Try Jon Casemore at Park Farm stables near Basingstoke.  He has good hirelings and you can hunt with the HH or the Vine from there   He would also be able to give you contact details for the hunt secretaries depending on which pack you decide to go with (HH are very nice!)


----------



## Happyhuntress (29 November 2010)

Yes, HH are very nice! Have heard good things about Jon Casemore's hirelings - go on www.hampshirehunt.co.uk and look under useful contacts for his tel no


----------



## Shay (30 November 2010)

Chessington Equestrian Centre has hirelings for Surrey Union if you want to head this way.  I hunt my own, but Polly's hirelings are very well thoughout of and nicely mannered in the feild.  No idea what they cost though!


----------



## natalia (30 November 2010)

Beat me to it Shay! PM me if you want more details on hirelings for the Surrey Union.


----------



## Wizzkid (8 December 2011)

Hiya 

Did anyone come up with an amount? 
I'd love to try hunting but my horse would be a bit too nuts...


----------



## whiteclover (8 December 2011)

Its around £180.00 for the day. I went earlier in the season with a pack. I loved it but cant afford to hunt on a hireling too often.


----------

